
To DLT, or not to DLT? That is not the question - PDiMarzio
https://medium.com/daml-driven/to-dlt-or-not-to-dlt-that-is-not-the-question-887e5f17e3fe
======
PDiMarzio
This blog post walks through a substantial coding example in DAML, and draws
some parallels to how the use case might need to be coded if using more
traditional technologies (such as SQL). A really good read for anyone wanting
to understand some of the rationale behind DAML. Get the code, download the
SDK, and give it a whirl yourself. Would love your feedback!

